# Changing Number of Passengers in App



## OhCeeDee

Sorry if this has been asked before. I am still new to driving for Lyft (2 weekends so far), but I have had several pick-ups that had more than the number of passengers indicated when I arrived. I have a Dodge Journey so qualify for Plus rides. How/Where do I change the number or passengers so that I get credit for all of them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Trump Economics

OhCeeDee said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I am still new to driving for Lyft (2 weekends so far), but I have had several pick-ups that had more than the number of passengers indicated when I arrived. I have a Dodge Journey so qualify for Plus rides. How/Where do I change the number or passengers so that I get credit for all of them?
> 
> Thanks!


Unless it's Lyft Line, all passengers ride for the same price.

Welcome, and read this: https://uberpeople.net/threads/requ...rivers-and-some-old-ones.159692/#post-2378094


----------



## Brunch

Are you saying the standard Lyft was ordered and there were more than 4 passengers? In this case you would have the passenger cancel the ride and have them request a Plus.


----------



## UberDez

Yeah what Brunch said if you're getting more then 4 people on a regular Lyft request make them cancel and re request . I wish Lyft would add a feature like Uber has where you can actually change it to an XL fare after pick up if they bring more then 4 people 

I also feel like it should be like taxis where if you're by yourself it's cheaper then if you have 4 people . Extra people cause more wear on your car and more likely to cause damage . My center console has so many shoe scuffs on it


----------



## JuniorSF

OhCeeDee said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. I am still new to driving for Lyft (2 weekends so far), but I have had several pick-ups that had more than the number of passengers indicated when I arrived. I have a Dodge Journey so qualify for Plus rides. How/Where do I change the number or passengers so that I get credit for all of them?
> 
> Thanks!


1. Regular lyft - cant change, max of 4 pax. (As someone posted above, if more than 4, let them cancel and re request for lyft plus. )

2. Lyft line - max of 2 per request, can change when picking up pax and choose an option showing # of pax.


----------



## OhCeeDee

Thanks for the replies. For some reason, I thought that you could change the number of passengers in the app. 

If you have them cancel and request a Plus, will it resend it to you since you are the closest driver? That would kinda suck to have another driver get your pax even though you are sitting right there.


----------



## JimKE

UberDezNutz said:


> I wish Lyft would add a feature like Uber has where you can actually change it to an XL fare after pick up if they bring more then 4 people


How do you do that? Are you talking about messaging support...or something else?



OhCeeDee said:


> If you have them cancel and request a Plus, will it resend it to you since you are the closest driver? That would kinda suck to have another driver get your pax even though you are sitting right there.


Yes, you will almost always get the ride. If not, the rider can cancel and try again.

I have not had any problem with Uber changing fares. I just do the ride and message support, and it's done. I'm part-time and don't drive late nights, so this is only an occasional thing for me. Late night drivers, especially around colleges, will have frequent problems.

I've only had it once with Lyft. I got paid, but Lyft support was very condescending and basically told me they would make a once-in-a-lifetime fare adjustment.

There is a risk with the cancel/reorder method. The cheating pax is going to bomb you on the rating, and probably complain to Uber/Lyft. That's why I just do the ride as X, rate the pax 5-stars, and do a fare review later. I watch my ratings closely, and if they suddenly drop or I get some BS negative feedback, I go back and 1-star the lying pax.

The cleverest approach to this issue that I've seen posted here is the driver who calls all late night pickups and tells them he can only take 6 pax. They usually add friends, and he fare-reviews it to XL after the fact. Brilliant, IMHO.


----------



## UberDez

Go to the ride history pick the ride and click too many passengers


----------



## MSUGrad9902

This is one feature that makes lyft waaaaay more annoying than uber.


----------



## Adieu

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah what Brunch said if you're getting more then 4 people on a regular Lyft request make them cancel and re request . I wish Lyft would add a feature like Uber has where you can actually change it to an XL fare after pick up if they bring more then 4 people
> 
> I also feel like it should be like taxis where if you're by yourself it's cheaper then if you have 4 people . Extra people cause more wear on your car and more likely to cause damage . My center console has so many shoe scuffs on it


You CAN...but only a couple times, then they start telling you that they only did it in past as an exception

So pick something on mighty surge


----------

